# It's Here



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The big yellow Penske truck arived about noon and deliver was great. I had heard that possibly the lathe could come all put together and just wrapped up. Well, it was not together but not a real problem. The driver put it on ground using the lift gate and pallet dolly. Moved it in my garage and set it down. I asked him to please wait just a minute to see which side was facing in direction I wanted. Sure enough after opening box, it needed to be turned and driver graciously picked it back up and turned it. Gave him a 10 spot tip and didn't he didn't want to accept it but I insisted for his help.

I took the box apart and removed the tailstock, headstock to lighten the load and moved it off of the pallet and threw away all shipping material. Wound up turning the frame upside down and installed the legs and then turned entire body upright using a 2X4 for leverage to turn. It was heavy but the 2x4 worked great. Then put on headstock and tailstock and it even came with the 18" extension which I also installed. Boy is this thing heavy.

Wound up putting it all together by myself with exception of installing the headstock back on lathe with help of my wife. Here are some pictures.

Notice the first picture with my wife finding out she just lost her garage with her car. Now will be living under the carport. Kiddin, she kinda knew already unless Trodery can do a miracle and arrange me to allow all my toys and her car. She still remembers me running my 4 wheeler into her front fender however and giving a large dent in it but was her old car before she got this last new one. Don't worry, she was posing her nasty look. She is happy for me to get my new toy.

Anyway, all I have left is hooking up the 220v plug and plugging it in. Will be hooked up in a few hours. 

Even got my Fein Multimaster yesterday and already put it to good use in my finishing of my Ike repairs.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

What an awesome piece of machinery!!!! Can not wait to see your first turning on it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

dang that is pretty.....I'm excited for you


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations Slip!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Mamma looks really happy you got it!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I know someone who isn't going to sleep a wink tonight! There won't be a safe tree withing 20 miles of your house now. Glad to see everything went together well. Looks like the '09 version has the upgrades...digital RPM readout, tailstock cover, tool rack...very nice! You are going to be soooooo happy with that Mustard Monster! jim
It has it's own website!
http://mustardmonster.googlepages.com/


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow,


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Come and get some of the IKE wood I have behind the garage !
Seriously ! I have some BIG blocks of ASH and Hackberry.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am drooling!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Come and get some of the IKE wood I have behind the garage !
> Seriously ! I have some BIG blocks of ASH and Hackberry.


Thanks, I would love to come get some but right now I am eyeball to eyeball in Ike repairs while taking this past week of vacation to try to finish up before my upcomming shutdown and then trip to Thailand. Not sure if I can get time to travel. I am planning on going to the woodshow the weekend after next possibly. Where do you live and maybe I can swing by if not too far away?
I spent half a day yesterday going to Warren Tx for a load of Black Cherry that a friend gave me. Wood is stacking up quick.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congratulations Slip!!! 
I have a huge stack of Ike hackberry as well if you want any. I posted a few pics a couple weeks ago. If I decide to go to the woodworking show I'll be glad to throw some in the truck if we're going to be there on the same day. It would also be easy for me stop by ETs to pick up some of his if ya'll work out what you'd like.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Dale, that baby is BEYOOOTIFUL !!!!

Looking forward to seeing first productions. Ain't it nice to have something BRAND NEW ???? I love it...even tho Momma don't look too pleased (j/k)....

Is that about the same size lathe as GBs? Don't see how you could move 600 pounds (or whatever) with a 2x4... Adrenalin must been flowing...

Congrats, Buddy....and ENJOY...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim, it is pretty much the same as GBs lathe. Since I had the headstock and sailstock off, it was no where near the 600 lbs but was still too heavy to list upright without the 2x4. This thing is heavy. Can't wait to put a big piece on and not have it walk all over the garage. Thanks guys, I'm getting itchey to turn something large.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Friendswood/Pearland area.
For enough Black Cherry to make a couple of duck calls, I can deliver.
It's not gpoing to get any easier than that !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've got plenty of black cherry to share. No problem. I am going to see if maybe Sunday cold work out to come to that area? Not so sure yet, but could maybe swing a trip this Sunday possibly to go to your place and also swing a visit to my brother and if gb is around, maybe stop for a minute also. We have been wanting to go see my brother before I leave again, so it could work out. Otherwise, I can swing delivery also and either way, I can get you some of this Black Cherry. Only problem with it, is it has a center crack in the mid section that goes all the way through the entire tree which I got a big portion of the tree. Let me know what size you may need and I can set some back for ya.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....we should be home if you are in the area...keep me posted. j


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't have many plans and nothing is for sure anyway. I should be home most of the weekend. 713 962 2283.
As for the crack in the wood, I use quarter sawn wood anyway so it sounds like half the work has already been done! I need about 1.5 inches square and 4 inches in length to make a barrel or stopper but I can resaw just about anything.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No problem. I have some about 6' long and 8" in diameter. Will that work? I will let you and gb know if plans can work out.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great - what a beast. Glad you got it set up without hurting your back (or is it sore now??).







Guess I need to bring you a big chunk of gnarly Mesquite to play with. Looking forward to seeing some results.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

ET and GB, sorry, but right now, it looks like a 50/50 chance if I can make it. ET, if I can make it, when would be a better time? If I can hook up with my brother, it would probably be after I come by your house and then to gbs if all works out. Will let you know more tomorrow? If it doesn't work out for tomorrow, let me know and gb, could you please pm me your number and I can call ahead to be sure all is well. I believe I remember where you are, and I know it is two blocks from my brother. ET, if you can, please pm me your address as well and I will call for sure to let you know if I can make it. Wish I could say for definate now, but not positive yet and would like to semi plan if it works out.


----------

